# Bone smashing hurts like shit



## Yoyo2233 (Nov 27, 2020)

Legit have a big ass bruise on my zygos. Definitly seeing bone gains though. Anyone else seen results with bone smashing?


----------



## Gonthar (Nov 27, 2020)

Isn't it a meme?


----------



## Deleted member 9989 (Nov 27, 2020)

Its works tbh


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Nov 27, 2020)

calvitieddd said:


> Its works tbh


Seeing some good zygo gains had to take like two weeks off tho cuz my face was sore as shit lmao


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Nov 27, 2020)

Gonthar said:


> Isn't it a meme?


not quite, i was doing it for some time. bone does indeed remodel when put under stress as wolff's law states, but bonesmashing is so inefficient that you might as well not do it.


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Nov 27, 2020)

Works. Got good results, just not too symnetrical


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 27, 2020)

Because you're smashing you bones you fucking brainlet


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Nov 27, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> Works. Got good results, just not too symnetrical


What did you bonesmash and are they permanent? That’s my problem too a little assymetrical


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Nov 27, 2020)

He actually fell for the bonesmashing meme HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Pretty (Nov 27, 2020)

Bonesmashing isn’t a meme if you do it with hormones


----------



## IwantToLooksMaxx (Nov 27, 2020)

Enigmatic93 said:


> He actually fell for the bonesmashing meme HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA


I don’t think there is even one single study on bonesmashing. That tells you everything you need to know about it’s efficiency.


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Nov 27, 2020)

IwantToLooksMaxx said:


> I don’t think there is even one single study on bonesmashing. That tells you everything you need to know about it’s efficiency.


There’s been results


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Nov 27, 2020)

Blackmannnns said:


> Bonesmashing isn’t a meme if you do it with hormones


Hormones?


----------



## Pretty (Nov 27, 2020)

Yoyo2233 said:


> Hormones?


HGH and DHT


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Nov 27, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Nov 27, 2020)

Gudru said:


> Because you're smashing you bones you fucking brainlet


----------



## Soalian (Nov 27, 2020)

Are you sure it's bone gains, and not swelling, or inflammation?

You should go have x-rays to be sure.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 27, 2020)

Arabwog95 said:


> View attachment 832369


This fucking guy I can't, imagine smashing in your skull with a hammer and then whining about how much it hurts


----------



## Deleted member 1400 (Nov 27, 2020)

Gudru said:


> This fucking guy I can't, imagine smashing in your skull with a hammer and then whining about how much it hurts


People here have the iq of Homo Erectus ngl.


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Nov 27, 2020)

Yoyo2233 said:


> What did you bonesmash and are they permanent? That’s my problem too a little assymetrical


Yes its permanent. I stopped two years ago


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Nov 27, 2020)

calvitieddd said:


> Its works tbh


no


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Nov 27, 2020)

EternalLearner said:


> Yes its permanent. I stopped two years ago


You got good gains? Zygo gains?


----------



## Lolcel (Dec 13, 2020)

Wont it fuck up with the vision too?


----------



## Deleted member 7076 (Dec 13, 2020)

Please don't bonesmash...


----------



## Clark69 (Dec 13, 2020)

Yoyo2233 said:


> Legit have a big ass bruise on my zygos. Definitly seeing bone gains though. Anyone else seen results with bone smashing?


you're doing it too hard and often. bonesmashing should be done in light taps that don't rattle your skin, there's always a danger of hitting too hard because your bones get impervious to pain. 
short-term bonesmashing can increase collagen too. the inflammation triggers your body's wound-healing response, which often creates more collagen than needed


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Dec 13, 2020)

Clark69 said:


> you're doing it too hard and often. bonesmashing should be done in light taps that don't rattle your skin, there's always a danger of hitting too hard because your bones get impervious to pain.
> short-term bonesmashing can increase collagen too. the inflammation triggers your body's wound-healing response, which often creates more collagen than needed


Light Taps with hands how is that possible?


----------



## Deleted member 5927 (Dec 13, 2020)

Bonesmashing sounds literally retarded, by this logic my feet bones should be thick as fuck from the constant pressure of running over the years. They aren't.


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Dec 13, 2020)

people who see 'results' from bonesmashing probably see temporary swelling thinking it's bone lol


----------



## Mr.cope (Dec 13, 2020)

just do boxing


----------



## ItzDanny (Dec 15, 2020)

It worked for me


----------



## optimisticzoomer (Dec 15, 2020)

ItzDanny said:


> It worked for me


----------



## IWILLMAKEIT (Dec 15, 2020)

Yeah 
But wear a mouthguard and use an object with a small surface area
Don't touch the browridge and only do undereyes a cheekbones
Remember you want hard but precise strikes not Mike Tyson hooks


----------



## jackieboy21 (Dec 15, 2020)

IWILLMAKEIT said:


> Yeah
> But wear a mouthguard and use an object with a small surface area
> Don't touch the browridge and only do undereyes a cheekbones
> Remember you want hard but precise strikes not Mike Tyson hooks


Can you elaborate as to why not to do browridge?


----------



## IWILLMAKEIT (Dec 15, 2020)

jackieboy21 said:


> Can you elaborate as to why not to do browridge?


Brain damage mostly
If you think about it if you need to bone smash for a browridge you don't have much protection there to protect your brain
Just (if you're young )hop on test or chew a lot


----------



## jackieboy21 (Dec 15, 2020)

IWILLMAKEIT said:


> Brain damage mostly
> If you think about it if you need to bone smash for a browridge you don't have much protection there to protect your brain
> Just (if you're young )hop on test or chew a lot


If your only tapping light and often i doubt it will do that much brain damage, wonder if you could supplement cbd to protect


----------



## IWILLMAKEIT (Dec 15, 2020)

jackieboy21 said:


> If your only tapping light and often i doubt it will do that much brain damage, wonder if you could supplement cbd to protect


Depends what your using and what you mean by light


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Dec 15, 2020)

IWILLMAKEIT said:


> Yeah
> But wear a mouthguard and use an object with a small surface area
> Don't touch the browridge and only do undereyes a cheekbones
> Remember you want hard but precise strikes not Mike Tyson hooks


What’s a good object to use?


----------



## IWILLMAKEIT (Dec 15, 2020)

Yoyo2233 said:


> What’s a good object to use?


I use my dumbbell bar


----------



## kingu2020 (Dec 15, 2020)

jfl not even worth it


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Dec 15, 2020)

IWILLMAKEIT said:


> I use my dumbbell bar


The fuck a barbell?


----------



## WTFCGod (Dec 15, 2020)

JFL IF YOU DO IT IT WILL RECESS THE BONES YOU HIT


----------



## IWILLMAKEIT (Dec 16, 2020)

Yoyo2233 said:


> The fuck a barbell?


Yeah I use the circumference of the circle because it's sharp
I don't fucking hit myself full force with it lmao
I just tap it enough that my bone feels it


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Dec 16, 2020)

IWILLMAKEIT said:


> Yeah I use the circumference of the circle because it's sharp
> I don't fucking hit myself full force with it lmao
> I just tap it enough that my bone feels it


Bro barbells are 45 lbs wtf?


----------



## Mouthbreath (Dec 16, 2020)

IWILLMAKEIT said:


> Yeah I use the circumference of the circle because it's sharp
> I don't fucking hit myself full force with it lmao
> I just tap it enough that my bone feels it


you need to hit hard 

it is the mechanostat theorem - the more your bone bends, the more growth you induce, just dont break it


----------



## IWILLMAKEIT (Dec 16, 2020)

Yoyo2233 said:


> Bro barbells are 45 lbs wtf?


No not barbells
Dumbells


----------



## IWILLMAKEIT (Dec 16, 2020)

Mouthbreath said:


> you need to hit hard
> 
> it is the mechanostat theorem - the more your bone bends, the more growth you induce, just dont break it


Enough to have me feel it
Just not enough for my brain to rattle around


----------



## IWILLMAKEIT (Dec 16, 2020)

The middle bar


Yoyo2233 said:


> Bro barbells are 45 lbs wtf?


----------



## Mouthbreath (Dec 16, 2020)

IWILLMAKEIT said:


> Enough to have me feel it
> Just not enough for my brain to rattle around


fair enough, I was thinking about wrists

facial bones are more tricky, you dont want to give yourself permanent braindamage


----------



## Yoyo2233 (Dec 16, 2020)

IWILLMAKEIT said:


> The middle bar


That’s a dumbbell you said barbell


----------



## IWILLMAKEIT (Dec 16, 2020)

Yoyo2233 said:


> That’s a dumbbell you said barbell


Check it dumbass


----------

